# edited minecraft and added weed to the game... tell me what u think?



## homegrowerZA (Jul 16, 2013)

was bored and thought i would mess around with mine craft and replaced roses for some awesome skunky ladies... now when i wonder around i see ladies as far as my eyes can see.." as far as my graphics card will allow" lol


----------



## homegrowerZA (Jul 16, 2013)

i will mess around with it more ... this is just a quick view


----------



## DONNYS (Jul 16, 2013)

cool................


----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2013)

moved to game it up,


----------



## Constiello (Jul 16, 2013)

Thats whats up dude, Minecraft is the bees knees

You play online? If you got a server I'd be down to play


----------



## Constiello (Jul 17, 2013)

Yes! 

Minecraft is endless with mod potential. You can do anything.

At the moment I have installed mods where Im loading my rifle and suicide bombing villages.


----------

